# Lameness



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

For some time now, I keep thinking I am seeing Vasco take an off step, then he straightens out and I convince myself I'm imagining it. This is not far-fetched; I have decades of fragile Thoroughbred ownership and therefore an unhealthy and obsessive attention to legs & lameness.

Saturday, we went for a two-hour walk, with lots of The Pine Cone Game (see below), and he got up from his post-walk nap definitely limping on the right fore. Only for about three steps, then he sort of walked out of it, and he had been napping on the hard floor, but still, it was definite.

I have poked and prodded and flexed, and I can't get any reaction out of him on that leg or the paw. As soon as I can catch it on video, I'm going to book him into the vet, but if I take him with no evidence, they will look at me like I'm a nutter. I'm already the nutso woman who takes her dog to the vet for every pimple.

FYI, The Pine Cone Game involves me gathering up pocketfuls of pine cones, then, as we walk along the mile-long high ridge that is one of our usual walks, I chuck one down the hill and he yells "Paratroops over the side!!" and dives down the hill in a mad scramble to retrieve it, sometime skiing wildly through the dead leaf litter. It is a REALLY fun game. 

We had no Pine Cone Game yesterday (sad for both of us), and no limping, although I keep thinking I am seeing some unevenness, so I'm thinking maybe he's pulled or strained something diving down the hill? Braking on his front legs? 

Ideas? Anyone had anything similar?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've got nothing too offer other than my concern and good wishes. Where I live (in the woods) in New Jersey, lameness often leads one to think of Lyme's Disease, which is quite prevalent here. Other than that, I would only know to think perhaps luxating patella? Or, as you say, a slight muscle pull or sprain. All's well in his paw on that leg I'm guessing? Nothing embedded in it, like a small bit of pine needle that might give him an intermittent problem? Others in the know will chime in, just want you to know I'm wishing Vasco well.

Love your Pine Cone Game and your explanation of it! You might want to patent it!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought Poppy was doing something similar on her near hind leg - an occasional hop and skip to get it into synch - and had the vet check her patellas, which are fine. There are so many possible reasons for lameness that I think keeping a careful history of when you notice it - following rest after exercise/not connected with exercise/sleeping on a hard floor/etc - combined with a video is probably the best way to go. Sophy had a very frightening episode after too much jumping when she simply would not/could not stand, and whimpered every time I moved her - a couple of drops of Metacam and it went away within hours, never to recur, but it has left me wary of overdoing very vigorous exercise with her!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Out here (Arizona) we always think about Valley Fever when vague on and off lameness starts. Next would be some sort of tick disease. I know Valley Fever wouldn't be an issue in England but do you have ticks? 

How old is Vasco? 

My greyhound was having spinal issues that was creating off and on moving lameness - sometimes front, sometimes back, sometimes left, sometimes right. We tested and tested and tested. Turned out to be compression of the cervical spine causing neurological issues. 

And unfortunately, particularly with a front leg, if you keep seeing lameness yo may want think about an xray as it could be OS. 

Hopefully he just went after the paratrooper with a little too much gusto though and is muscle sore. This also happened to my greyhounds if they went to greyhound runs and ran hard after not having hte opportunity for a while...Do you see this lameness mostly after vigorous exercise?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, all. I have started a log, so I can at least see if there is a pattern. I am sure I've seen it before when he gets up from a nap, but he walks out of it so quickly that I always question what I've seen. 

He's going to be the travelling dog again in May, and I always like him to see the vet beforehand, to double, triple, quadruple check the microchip he needs to verify it's him on his dog passport, so will hope to have at least some history to go with what I think I see. He's a complete pansy about pain (or even mild discomfort!) so I am sure it's not something acute. 

I have been looking up symptoms for luxating patellas, but not finding anything very clear. Have to keep looking!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Forgot, ziggylu ... he'll be 2 in June. Pretty sure it isn't arthritis yet, thankfully!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I might of missed it, but which leg his this? Front or hind?

If its a hind leg then I would take him to the vets for hip/knee x-rays. Even if he doesnt present with lameness (and I doubt he would, unless its really bad we rarely see dogs come in with it). A thurough exam and baseline x-rays would be the way I would go. 

If its a front leg then I would still go the exam/x-ray route for sholder/elbow x-rays. He may need to be sedated for either views, but I would still do it. 
Riley gets extremely lame on his right front leg sometimes after exercise. I thought for sure there was some arthritis forming there. X-rays showed nothing. No reason for the lameness. We just use a chiropractor every 2 months, and I give him pain meds when he needs it. Poor guy, he is already always lame on his knee, but when you throw the front leg in there it is hard for him to move and keep his balance! 

Anyways, I would have it checked out now. With all the activity you guys do, do you have him on any glucosamine supplements? I would start him on some now. I really feed that is why Riley doesnt have any arthritis even with his bad legs and back.


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi JE-UK , Twiglet had a very similar thing, started Christmas when he bumped into his friend charging around the field. Although he showed no signs of hurting himself that night when he woke up he was stiff on his front leg but a few steps later he was fine charging round as normal. I just kept him on light exercise and no off lead for a couple of months,as that was how long it took him to get completely better. All day he would show absolutely no signs of any problems until he slept ,he would wake up stiff for a couple of minutes.It was frustrating but it just took time.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds just like what he is doing. I watched him carefully after agility Tue night, but still not sure if I'm imagining things.


----------

